# Santa Gertrudis or Angus?



## BoldVenture

Looking for opinions on Santa Gertrudis or Angus? In my area (TN) black is king, but I've heard that the Santa Gertrudis has much better gains than the Angus. Anybody here raised both or have experience with these breeds?


----------



## Markwright

*Red handles heat alot better*

just go with santa gertrudis ( buy em cheap ) and use red angus and maybe some black angus bulls on em.

heck most the calves will be black...and it's not like anybody needs to meet "mom" anyway.






BoldVenture said:


> Looking for opinions on Santa Gertrudis or Angus? In my area (TN) black is king, but I've heard that the Santa Gertrudis has much better gains than the Angus. Anybody here raised both or have experience with these breeds?


----------



## BoldVenture

I had thought about running Santa Gertrudis cows and putting black Bulls on them...


----------



## BoldVenture

Black Angus most likely


----------



## charloisfarmer

I don't know much about the Santa geyrdias sorry if i didn't spell that right but I do like black angus there tough cows and good mothers are wild sometimes but they're not bred to be tame there bred to be range cows


----------



## fnfarms1

I'm like some of the rest get the Santa gertrudis and black bulls. Cows will be heat resistant and I hear some of best gainers on grass alone. I do the same here in Oklahoma with charlois and Balancer bulls. I think the charlois have the size and growth and tend to be out grazing in heat when blacks are under the shade. But as was said, premiums tend to come from black hides.


----------



## Gerard-Dawn

When I first started out with raising cattle I begin by raising Santa Gertrudis, so I've just fallen in love with them. So if I were you I'd go with Santa Gertrudis.


----------



## basfordcattleco

In my opinion angus out of those two.


----------

